# anthony - Disney Fantasy "whoop whoop"



## GioCruise

We did the Fantasy September 28,2013 and are coming back onSeotember 26,2015

All my 7yro son keeps asking is is Anthony is going to be there still....Anthony had a special exchange with the kids whenever he saw them they would all say "whoop whoop"...he was great so friendly, funny and All the kids loved him and couldn't wait to pass him in the hall or see him around the ship.  So Anthony hope your there on 9/26 we are looking forward to seeing you and some more great memories! You made our last cruise very memorable and Gio still laughs about you!


----------



## JodiG

Anthony was on the Dream back in May. We were on the Fantasy a few weeks ago and he wasn't there.


----------



## aprilgeorge2008

That's just awesome


----------



## 4woofs

Does anyone know what ship Anthony is going to be on in Jan? He was on our last two cruises. He is the best!!


----------



## Person_1

I’m really late I know but I was recently on the fantasy and he was their he was definitely one of the cast members I will remember.


----------

